# a walther day



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

found 2 today:mrgreen:
first a PP in 7.65 that just had to come home.high 90% cond 2 mag's in the box with test target.









next one was a real find.PP super in 9X18 ultra.pretty close to mint.again test target,2 mags and all paper work.these are real hard to find.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What can I say.:drooling::drooling::drooling::drooling::smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice!!

-Jeff-


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Nice looking Walthers. Im a Walthers fan and I really like the PP Super. Nice find.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

just a update....

9X18 ultra is hard to find and expensive when you do.last night sat down at the reloading bench and got to thinking:smt023.

I recieved a box of once fired brass in the mail. 
I deprimed the brass with a lee universal depriming tool. 
next I sized the brass with a 9mm luger sizing die.I belled the case with my 380 acp lee die.I seated a .356 95 gr lrn(my cast) bullet using the 9mm luger seat and crimp die.I used a 223 shell holder for the process. 
no problems with the mag and it chambered and ejected just fine in my pp super. 
I am going to load some up using 9mm mak data and will do a follow up/range report later.just a heads up it can be done with out a set of $200.00 - $300.00 dies. :smt023:smt023:smt023

factory ultra round on the right my cast load on the left.


















just a heads up for the guys shooting the ultra.
pete


----------

